

Ask HN: Is there a Startup wikipedia? - qikquestion

I understand not all startup information can be objective and same. But there are many activities repeated by many startup founders which shouldn't require browsing through all the blogs.I know there are places like onstartups / qoura in q &#38; a format. Are there any websites in a different format for a quick reference and increased inspiration to achieve success. There are many gems in hn comments that are buried inside.<p>I am primarily looking for the following<p>1. Anecdotes - Successes / Failures stories
2. Best practises for a "x" activity
3. Geographical relevance. What works in US might not work everywhere &#38; vice versa.<p>Any advice?
======
amac
Crunchbase is the de facto startup knowledge base. It's probably the most
valuable piece of the TechCrunch business in my opinion.

